# Numbers way off???



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

Just curious to see what some of you would charge for this lot, It's a trucking terminal. I put in a bid and was told my numbers are way off. Maybe they are maybe there not??? Most of my lots are 2-3 acres. Never had a 6+ acres before, so I doubled my price for a 3 acre and added a PITA factor in for all the trailers and cars there. All I know is I'm not dropping a dime off the price, it is what it is. Just want to know how far if any I'm off by in pricing.
Thanks


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

What I would charge and what you can get are 2 different things, we are in the same market as it appears. 2-3 acre is a nice size....the bigger the cheaper is my expierience. Up here maybe 35-40K if you are lucky, not meaning I would do it for that. That price is all inclusive.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Ask to see the last contract then , entertain it from there .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

In your area I'll bet it will go for under 10k


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

My bid is $28,000.00


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Superior L & L;1513052 said:


> My bid is $28,000.00


$27,500.00 ....Sucker ^^^


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say between 8 - 10 grand depending on if you have to shovel walkways and entrances


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I assume you have seen the site in person. Are there always that many trucks or is there a large turn over where you go back and. Clean out? Could be a lot of work.... Doesn't mean higher price.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I would be at $55k


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

grandview;1513003 said:


> In your area I'll bet it will go for under 10k






G.Landscape;1513128 said:


> I assume you have seen the site in person. Are there always that many trucks or is there a large turn over where you go back and. Clean out? Could be a lot of work.... Doesn't mean higher price.


There is always traffic in and out, never know what is going to be sitting there at any time.



sectlandscaping;1513160 said:


> I would be at $55k


We are in the same ball park, I came up with 52K.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

M.A.H.;1513358 said:


> There is always traffic in and out, never know what is going to be sitting there at any time.
> 
> We are in the same ball park, I came up with 52K.


There just being cheap then. Its not that hard to do being rectangle like that but its still a lot of equipment and man hours. This isnt the winter for bidding just to get work. The good news is it will be up to bid next year or maybe next month. So just hang in there.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

My quick and rough numbers put it at $38,500.00. Seems really low. Am I missing something??
Figure on many return trips. 
Are you salting it too????


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

in this economy for a 6'' storm ........ 2 trucks, 1 loader 3 hrs. ea. & salted . $ 4750.00. 
not bad for a days wage .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sticking to my 10k.Again what you want and what they will pay and what another guy is willing to do it for.


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

If it goes for 10K they can have it. I'll just have more time to  Thumbs Up


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

MWSAI;1513429 said:


> My quick and rough numbers put it at $38,500.00. Seems really low. Am I missing something??
> Figure on many return trips.
> Are you salting it too????


38k ? are you running a new water main thru the property ? LOL


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

are you sure its close to 7 acres? Doesn't look that big but there isn't much to compare either.


----------



## M.A.H. (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep it's a little hard to tell how big things are from the picture. The total property is 12 acres(not all of the property is in the picture), minus the grass and buildings it's just under 7 acres of plowable space.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

On a place like this, do you figure your total plowing area as the outer perimeter of the asphalt or do you figure the plowing area is at the front of parked trailers? And are you to plow open trailer spaces?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

DodgeBlizzard;1514360 said:


> On a place like this, do you figure your total plowing area as the outer perimeter of the asphalt or do you figure the plowing area is at the front of parked trailers? And are you to plow open trailer spaces?


If the lot is empty all the way how much would you plow? That is the answer to your question....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Coming from a plow guy who has plowed a lot very much like this one I can tell you, if you win the bid no matter what it is at seasons end you will have wished it was doubled. 

Looks to be a transfer terminal of some sort. A busy one at that. You will spend more time moving piles of snow then you will actually plowing. You will for sure need some sort of pusher with a box plow to do the moving as well. Also get ready for the incoming trucks as well who "may not see you" and park in the lane you are using to back-up in then just sit there because they figure you can go around him since you are a plow truck/tractor.

They wont want snow windrowed in front of parked trailers. They wont want it windrowed toward the terminal either. So you will have to move all that to the lower southeast corner. Same with where that row of cars is at. cant bury the cars rear ends and can not plow toward the terminal so you will have to move all that snow as well somewhere probably around the south-end of the terminal and back into the southeast corner. 
The north part of the lot is not going to be easy either. Looks to be a fence up there so you wont be able to stack much at all going straight in so you will have to agree to a spot to put snow or do more moving of piles.

Not to mention the foot traffic from that office building to the terminal where it will have to be zero tolerance and again no where to just push the snow the piles will have to be moved around there as well.

Then about 3 or 4 hours after you finish they will call back and say they have moved some trailers and "you can come back and finish". If you do not come up with a charge right away for coming back they will assume it is included in the contract price and argue when they get the billing for all the come backs. 

Then while you are there being mister nice guy cleaning stalls where the trailers were moved they try and have the yard jockey move some more while you are there because "you wont mind waiting since you are here already". 

The one we did lasted 2 years and when the contract came up they doubled the price because it was such a PITA they either paid the new price or got someone else, which they did thank goodness because it was such a PITA doing the one we did.


----------



## OFIGUY (Oct 27, 2006)

I know this site very well, did it for many years up until 2010. The small storms were a piece of cake but the big storms need a huge PITA fee. They would not call the jockey drivers in and all the over the road trucks would drop trailers where ever it was easiest, normally in the middle of everything. They went to a call first and did there own salting in house and thats when we parted ways. Not sure who is doing it now but I am glad I dont. They were always good to deal with and a good group of guys but glad I am not doing it anymore.....


----------

